# Does Anyone Have Experience With Border Terriers?



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My wife and I are contemplating getting a dog and are curious about Border Terriers. Three of the four of us have allergy problems with dogs (the jury is still out on our youngest) and found this breed listed as being good for allergy sufferers. We would be looking at a shorter haired breed but not hairless. I don't want to offend anyone or their dogs but we don't want to get a walking mop or a naked dog. Ideally, a smaller dog that isn't going to have problems with rain or cold (but would live in the house), likes kids and to play is desired.

We had a Basenji for six years. He was good allergy wise but really hated both rain and cold which is a problem in Western Washington. He actually hated water in every way except for when drinking it. I couldn't get him within 100 yards of the ocean or near a lake. He would just stand there and tremble. There were some advantages to the breed. They are very clean dogs, don't bark and love to be hot. The breed is from central Africa which explains why they like heat. They don't like to play and we referred to him as "a cat in a dog suit". We got him just before our first son was born but had to take him back to his breeder when our second son was little. We had just moved from a one story to a two story house and had to baby proof much of the house including gates on the stairs. The dog freaked out when we limited him to part of the house and then got separation anxiety. Every time my wife tried to leave the house, the dog wouldn't go out and would pee on the floor the second she left. It just about tore my heart out to take him back to the breeder but what choice did I have? It was either the dog or our baby. That was seven years ago and we are thinking it is time for a dog again.

We are looking at contacting a local breeder so my wife and I can go see some in person and to check for allergic reactions without our boys knowing about it. Before we make a final decision, I want to be absolutely sure of possible problems. Can't tell the boys and then not go through with it. We wouldn't be dead set on a puppy but would also consider the right rescue dog. Do any of you have experience with this breed?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, it's pretty hard to return kids....









Sorry I can't offer constructive help, but my beagle doesn't meet any of the criteria except being good with non-allergic kids.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

No experience with that particular breed, however we've had Wire Fox Terriers. I grew up with two, and we have one now. Terriers, almost all of them, like to play... a lot! They need attention not just petting but they want to be the center of attention, which I enjoy but some families want one that will just curl up and be quiet. Our Scout is anything but that. If he could, he would play ball all day long, as much as he'll run and play non-stop he will wear himself out, but given the chance he'll jump up and play again.

The wire coats have the advantage that they don't shed, but trimming or hand stripping is important.

Funny thing is I really wanted a Basenji for the longest time, finding breeders in the NW was tough though at least from what I found.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is a link to a Border Terrier Rescue group. It has links to background on the breed and individual dogs. Please be aware that most rescue groups will require home visits and references from you. There may also be groups nearer to your area to look into. Many will move a dog on interstate transports using volunteers to get a specific dog into an approved home. Good luck!

http://www.borderterrierrescue.com/


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We have had a Border Terrier before. He passed away of old age about 11 yrs. ago. He was a fun dog. Great breed. Great with kids. He liked to bark though! We had never had him around a lake, though he had been in a swimming pool and loved it. We also have never camped with that breed (we do with our Wheatens).

They can be hard to find around here. We looked for another Border Terrier about 5 years ago and couldn't find any at that time that were near MI. When my husband had bought our first Border Terrier, he had driven to MN to get him then. I suffer from allergies. So now we have 2 Soft Coated Wheaten Terriers. (they also are a good breed for allergy sufferers) We don't go with the traditional show look of the Wheaten, we get them groomed about 4-5 times a year.

Anyways, we would have another Border Terrier. The Wheatens are fun too though. Any questions you may have, just ask. We had bought the Border as a puppy and he died when he was 12.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> No experience with that particular breed, however we've had Wire Fox Terriers. I grew up with two, and we have one now. Terriers, almost all of them, like to play... a lot! They need attention not just petting but they want to be the center of attention, which I enjoy but some families want one that will just curl up and be quiet. Our Scout is anything but that. If he could, he would play ball all day long, as much as he'll run and play non-stop he will wear himself out, but given the chance he'll jump up and play again.
> 
> The wire coats have the advantage that they don't shed, but trimming or hand stripping is important.
> 
> Funny thing is I really wanted a Basenji for the longest time, finding breeders in the NW was tough though at least from what I found.


If you need a Basenji breeder I know one in Port Orchard. She is the one we got our dog from and then returned him to. Just don't tell her that we were the ones that sent you because it's very obvious to us that she never wants to see us again. Apparently, she had one child of her own that turned out rotten so her Basenjis were what she considered to be her kids. When we had to take ours back to her, she thought that we should be making our baby sacrifice for the dog not the other way around.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I went with a Wire Fox instead of the Basenji, but thanks for the info if we think about it I'll give you a call. We had a similar issue with a Wire Fox when we were in Missouri, he was an escape artist and I think the pound picked him up twice. We had no choice but to find a family with a big fenced yard, hard to do but wasn't fair for him either.


----------

